# TiVo Mini in the basement over IR



## cambridgebandb (Jan 13, 2015)

Situation:
* I have a Roamio Plus in Family Room - working great
* Want a Mini (version 1) in room #2 - but no place to "hide it"
* Fortunately, have coax to room #2 from basement - so, put Mini in basement, connect via active balun (HDMI +IR -> coax -> HMDI + IR)
* Put IR "output" on front of Mini @ left-center per other posts I found on this board

Result:
* Picture looks great
* Remote working when in basement but not when in room #2... kinda defeats the purpose

Question:
* Any reason a "standard" IR extender wouldn't work with TiVo's IR?
* Any suggestions for how to test this as the whole IR thing is pretty opaque?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't get the point. Why does the Mini need to be hidden? You can just put it on the coax in room #2. If if really needs to be hidden, can't you put it on the back of the TV and use either the old IR USB adapter or an RF remote?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

A lot of people are very particular about not seeing any equipment - I am honestly the same way. Everything needs to be hidden or behind closed doors.

But I agree, I am not sure what the point of having the Mini in a different room other that trying to use one Mini to drive two TV's...

@cambridgebandb, I agree with Arcady - TiVo sells a clip to hang the Mini from the back of the TV or just use some Velcro. It will be a much easier setup and much more reliable!


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

or get the slide-pro remote and RF dongle. When I recently had my issues, I was sitting here in the second floor office troubleshooting, and I picked up the wrong remote and started pressing buttons and heard the third floor mini spring to life (it had been at tivo central).


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

on a related note, I don't see the mini brackets in the TiVo story anymore...


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

I used command adhesive strips.


----------



## cambridgebandb (Jan 13, 2015)

Arcady said:


> I don't get the point. Why does the Mini need to be hidden? You can just put it on the coax in room #2. If if really needs to be hidden, can't you put it on the back of the TV and use either the old IR USB adapter or an RF remote?


TV is on an arm and needs to lie flat against the wall. The 1.3" thickness is a little too much for that. (Can't wait until they manage to make it into an HDMI dongle).

BTW - solved my problem. I had reversed the collector and blaster cords on my IR extender. Frankly, the designs made them look like the opposite of what they were.... but whatever. IR working great. Video working great.

Now I have a new challenge.... No audio.
Hmmm..


----------

